# Vasko’s service dog training



## konathegsd

I decided to create this thread specifically to document and share vasko’s journey to becoming a medical alert/mobility service dog. We just started scent training with him and he is already doing very well.


----------



## dogma13

Excellent!He is a handsome little guy,plus bright eyed and happy


----------



## Mfilbert18

Aww. Look at him! How adorable! He will do a great job. Im sure of it.


----------



## Pytheis

Definitely keep us updated. I would love to see videos of his training.


----------



## Sladjana Cvijetinovic

He's adorable!! Can't wait to see his progress


----------



## saintbob

On TV I've seen what these scent dogs can do with predicting seizures and ID'ing cancers, just amazing, what a valuable diagnostic resource they are. Best wishes to Vasko with his training and thank you for your service to mankind.


----------



## Mei

Great looking pup! He's going to do great things, I can tell! I'd love to follow his progress.

I'm going to be starting mine on psychiatric/ptsd service training in several months and I'll start a thread of her progress here as well!


----------



## ausdland

Very cool, what a great looking little guy!


----------



## KaiserAus

He is gorgeous! Good luck with the training!


----------



## Zimom

I would love more information about how you choose the breeder!


----------



## konathegsd

Zimom said:


> I would love more information about how you choose the breeder!


Replied to your pm ? I talked to tons of breeders and vasko’s breeder was by far the best choice for me.


----------



## konathegsd

Thanks you guys for all the kind comments!!

Here are some videos. The scent video is from a couple weeks ago. He is now able to pick the scent out of multiple tins. He is REALLY excelling at the scent training!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4A-vMXIVs4s


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tqaWVy569Xg


----------



## konathegsd

Here is a training video when Vasko was 10 weeks old.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s0RUKTCKumc


----------



## konathegsd

Also he loved the beach! Can’t you tell?


----------



## tim_s_adams

I really Love that last one...WHAT, he's saying! Awesome photo!


----------



## Pytheis

The picture of him sticking his tongue out with the sand made me laugh really hard. I don't even know why that's so cute.


----------



## konathegsd

He’s such a character! His training is going extremely well. He already offers amazing behaviors when in public. He is going to be such a stud.

He is 12 weeks and almost 30 pounds already too.


----------



## konathegsd

Vasko is now 14 weeks and is doing incredibly well with his training!


----------



## Icingss

Vasko is so handsome! Lovely to see he’s doing so well with training ?


----------



## ausdland

konathegsd said:


> Replied to your pm ? I talked to tons of breeders and vasko’s breeder was by far the best choice for me.


Who? Great looking pup..


----------



## readaboutdogs

Good looking boy! Looking forward to keeping up with your progress!!


----------



## konathegsd

Icingss said:


> Vasko is so handsome! Lovely to see he’s doing so well with training ?





readaboutdogs said:


> Good looking boy! Looking forward to keeping up with your progress!!


Thank you!


----------



## konathegsd

ausdland said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replied to your pm ? I talked to tons of breeders and vasko’s breeder was by far the best choice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Great looking pup..
Click to expand...

He came from vom amwolf


----------



## Bella99

Is he a Latigo son? He's a handsome little dude


----------



## sebrench

What a handsome pup. He looks smart and alert!


----------



## konathegsd

Bella99 said:


> Is he a Latigo son? He's a handsome little dude


Yes !


----------



## konathegsd

sebrench said:


> What a handsome pup. He looks smart and alert!


Thank you! He’s amazing


----------



## konathegsd

Here are some videos. He is doing SO well especially out in public. I have never had a puppy that is this well behaved at this age out in public. He is everything I could have ever wanted. He is going to make a fantastic service dog.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8keBbSXr_k


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwj0lQds6aw


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHRlJRRDjE


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8-bUKoL5ZLo


----------



## konathegsd

This boy is seriously incredible especially out in public. He is a natural for sure. He is so unbelievably calm out in public and well behaved. He is a social guy but when the vest goes on he is completely aloof to strangers. Bonus picture of Vasko with his sisters!


----------



## konathegsd

He is still doing super with his scent training. He has been reliably alert to the low sample nearly 100% of the time and not alerting to the fake (normal) sample. I am very happy with his progress.


----------



## RuthArt

he looks so masculine, even at such a young age. Are you training him to be used by
someone else for service? How do you part with him? 



My Chiropractor says his older dog was a service dog and all the spunk and fun was
worked/trained out of him, so the new dog he has (not for service) is not being trained at all
so all they do is have fun!!


----------



## Opsoclonus

Thanks for posting this thread! I love following Vasko's growth & progression. 
He looks very healthy, happy and eager to learn! 
I am in the process of training my puppy and as you have mentioned you are training him yourself, I'd like to ask you a few questions regarding your methods. 


Which attributes were you looking/most qualifying of a service dog for when you selected him from the breeder?
Which resources are your favorite in learning to train him?

Keep the pictures and updates comin'!


----------



## ausdland

konathegsd said:


> Thank you! He’s amazing


What a good boy! Is he naturally chill or is it more your training?


----------



## konathegsd

RuthArt said:


> he looks so masculine, even at such a young age. Are you training him to be used by
> someone else for service? How do you part with him?
> 
> 
> 
> My Chiropractor says his older dog was a service dog and all the spunk and fun was
> worked/trained out of him, so the new dog he has (not for service) is not being trained at all
> so all they do is have fun!!


He is actually being trained for myself! He does look very masculine! He definitely has a ton of fun and is still a mega good but he has a fantastic off switch and acts like a professional when he is vested and out in public. At the store he just calmly lays down while I check out. Part of this is taught but a lot of his calm behaviors when out we’re just reinforced. 

Here’s a stack for fun


----------



## konathegsd

ausdland said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He’s amazing
> 
> 
> 
> What a good boy! Is he naturally chill or is it more your training?
Click to expand...

He can be super crazy at home but he has such a good off switch. He really knows when it’s ok and when it’s not ok. Part of it is the training though.


----------



## konathegsd

Opsoclonus said:


> Thanks for posting this thread! I love following Vasko's growth & progression.
> He looks very healthy, happy and eager to learn!
> I am in the process of training my puppy and as you have mentioned you are training him yourself, I'd like to ask you a few questions regarding your methods.
> 
> 
> Which attributes were you looking/most qualifying of a service dog for when you selected him from the breeder?
> Which resources are your favorite in learning to train him?
> 
> Keep the pictures and updates comin'!


This one took a while. I searched for breeders for a long time. His breeder had already produced multiple successful service dogs and I knew that I could trust them to pick the right dog for me. I needed a dog with a really good off switch, strong nerve, very confident, social, and not an extremely high drive. From the beginning he has offered amazing handler focus. The only resources I have used were books for scent training, but I ended up using my own methods which made things go SO much better for both of us.


----------



## konathegsd

Here are some videos

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fV8oVc06J0M

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8diOjopiirc


Here is him during scent training

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e7_2EHyBE-0


----------



## RuthArt

he is amazing, I love seeing how calm he is.....even when that girl was talking to him in the high voice...he turned his head away to
ignore her...hahaha


congratulations on a fine partnership for both of you.


----------



## Opsoclonus

konathegsd said:


> This one took a while. I searched for breeders for a long time. His breeder had already produced multiple successful service dogs and I knew that I could trust them to pick the right dog for me. I needed a dog with a really good off switch, strong nerve, very confident, social, and not an extremely high drive. From the beginning he has offered amazing handler focus. The only resources I have used were books for scent training, but I ended up using my own methods which made things go SO much better for both of us.


You are doing incredible work! 
Beyond being selfless and loving creatures it is truly remarkable how a dog is able to serve humanity. Giving them the opportunity to naturally express themselves is all we are required to do. Reciprocating the magnitude of their selfless love seems an impossible task. I only hope to come close :smile2:

I've had my puppy three weeks and I am learning that knowing _your_ puppy and how they learn is absolutely the best way to make use of the vast resources available. Congratulations to both you and Vasko on your mutual success! 

This is my first time with a GSD and into serious training. Even with the knowledge that a working line GSD is more demanding than a common companion pet I can honestly say I was unprepared. Learning from posts such as these helps me to keep a head start on her to make up for my lack of preparation. 

These puppy's are so intelligent that she always surprises me with how quickly she picks up a task and perfects it that she's always keeping me on my feet. Each day I'm always in awe of the eye contact and focus these dogs have.
Recently I am able to read her and understand her speaking to me. 
With training I am now able to recognize the behaviors she offers herself. This experience is incredibly rewarding =) 
Sometimes I get so caught up in training obedience I constantly remind myself to allow a puppy be a puppy. 


My pup seems to have all the same attributes as Vasko : Medium drive, confidence/strong nerve, social, good off switch and very _very_ biddable. 
I'm not quite sure how to evaluate her handler focus just yet. She is very engaged with me indoors but she needs work with distractions. 

I hope to learn about teaching her to be a service dog as well. 
We are perhaps a month or two behind you so I'll continue to follow your progress and follow in your footsteps!

Thanks again for sharing!
G'boy Vasko!!


----------



## konathegsd

Not service dog related but wow he is almost 5 months and already getting huge. He is 52 pounds.


----------



## konathegsd

Opsoclonus said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one took a while. I searched for breeders for a long time. His breeder had already produced multiple successful service dogs and I knew that I could trust them to pick the right dog for me. I needed a dog with a really good off switch, strong nerve, very confident, social, and not an extremely high drive. From the beginning he has offered amazing handler focus. The only resources I have used were books for scent training, but I ended up using my own methods which made things go SO much better for both of us.
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing incredible work!
> Beyond being selfless and loving creatures it is truly remarkable how a dog is able to serve humanity. Giving them the opportunity to naturally express themselves is all we are required to do. Reciprocating the magnitude of their selfless love seems an impossible task. I only hope to come close /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
> 
> I've had my puppy three weeks and I am learning that knowing _your_ puppy and how they learn is absolutely the best way to make use of the vast resources available. Congratulations to both you and Vasko on your mutual success!
> 
> This is my first time with a GSD and into serious training. Even with the knowledge that a working line GSD is more demanding than a common companion pet I can honestly say I was unprepared. Learning from posts such as these helps me to keep a head start on her to make up for my lack of preparation.
> 
> These puppy's are so intelligent that she always surprises me with how quickly she picks up a task and perfects it that she's always keeping me on my feet. Each day I'm always in awe of the eye contact and focus these dogs have.
> Recently I am able to read her and understand her speaking to me.
> With training I am now able to recognize the behaviors she offers herself. This experience is incredibly rewarding ?
> Sometimes I get so caught up in training obedience I constantly remind myself to allow a puppy be a puppy.
> 
> 
> My pup seems to have all the same attributes as Vasko : Medium drive, confidence/strong nerve, social, good off switch and very _very_ biddable.
> I'm not quite sure how to evaluate her handler focus just yet. She is very engaged with me indoors but she needs work with distractions.
> 
> I hope to learn about teaching her to be a service dog as well.
> We are perhaps a month or two behind you so I'll continue to follow your progress and follow in your footsteps!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing!
> G'boy Vasko!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes definitely make a thread with training progress and photos! I love this breed and their willingness to please. I couldn’t imagine having any other breed for this purpose. Sounds like you have a great pup too ?


----------



## Mei

He looks great! Wow, 52lbs! Mei just turned 8 months and weighed her at 57lbs the other day. I'm totally cool with her staying more petite.


----------



## konathegsd

Mei said:


> He looks great! Wow, 52lbs! Mei just turned 8 months and weighed her at 57lbs the other day. I'm totally cool with her staying more petite.


My female kona is only 58lbs at 2yrs haha she is very tall though! It’s nice having a smaller gsd. Easy to pick up if I have to.


----------



## konathegsd




----------



## Heartandsoul

What strikes me in most of the pics is the look of calm wisdom that he seems to have.


----------



## konathegsd

Heartandsoul said:


> What strikes me in most of the pics is the look of calm wisdom that he seems to have.


Thank you!! This boy was born to be a service dog. He is excelling at everything.


----------



## konathegsd

Vasko on duty vs off duty


----------



## konathegsd

People ask all the time if he is ever allowed to be a dog. He is allowed to be a dog everyday, and he can be a real wild man, but the second that vest comes on he is the calmest most well behaved boy. He has also started alerting to the scent sample on me instead of his scent wheel.


----------



## dogcrazy

Good morning, 
I would like more information on your breeder too but I can not send PM's yet as I am a new member. I need three more posts after this one to send PM's. (-: Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dogcrazy

I see now the breeder name. I actually had located that breeder too. Am having a very hard time getting into contact with her. Is she still breeding?


----------



## konathegsd

dogcrazy said:


> Good morning,
> I would like more information on your breeder too but I can not send PM's yet as I am a new member. I need three more posts after this one to send PM's. (-: Thank you in advance for your help.


Hi sorry for the late reply, haven’t logged on in a while. Did you get a hold of them yet?


----------



## konathegsd

In the last month Vasko has started to do live alerts to low blood sugar. He is such a fantastic service dog in training.


----------



## dogcrazy

I did. Thanks.


----------



## konathegsd




----------



## Mei

Such a great dog! Nice pictures!


----------



## konathegsd

Mei said:


> Such a great dog! Nice pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## konathegsd

Here is Vasko enjoying his free time


----------

